# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam perkenalan

## Pt Joni

Salam kenal 1 hobi dari BALI

untk pertama mungkin akan banyak mendengar dan bertanya dari para suhu bagaimana cara merawat air,kolam dan berbagai hal tentang KOI maklumlah masih mendalami hobi baru semoga langgeng

SALAM

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal, Pak.

----------

